# Boesemani rainbowfish going crazy



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I had a boesemani rainbowfish got berserk by swimming around super fast and jumping into my lid non-stop until it eventually died overnight yesterday and have now noticed a second one is doing this, Does anyone have any idea what might be causing it to do this? 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, <5 gH and kH, 84-86 degree temperature


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Temperature seems way high. I would drop the temperature to 79F by doing a WC.


----------



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi big is your tank? Bosemanis need lots of room to swim (minimum 4 ft of length)..


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Temperature seems way high. I would drop the temperature to 79F by doing a WC.


I agree way too high. They are not discus.


----------

